# 3D's in the snow



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Too nice of a day to shoot inside today

[siteimg]6532[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6533[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6534[/siteimg]


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

good idea turner. i heard a high of 50 for monday...plus we have an extra hour of daylight at the end of the day now. i'm thinking i'll make it out there tomorrow.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I love that 3-d course. I shoot on my off morning and I am there all alone in the summer. I can't wait!!!!


----------

